# Mcgraw Ford 8 Point!



## Woods Master (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's a Picture of a Buck I killed on Mcgraw Ford.  19 in inside spread 20 in Main beams!


----------



## hwy22 (Oct 26, 2005)

nice buck!!!!! way to go


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 26, 2005)

That is a fine buck. Congrats on that trophy!


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet!!


----------



## Killer (Oct 26, 2005)

*where...*

did you get him?  Near the river or on Conn's Creek road?  Thats a goodun for around there.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 26, 2005)

NICE!  Now we need a story behind it!


----------



## raghorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Tat's a good'un! And a story would be nice........ 
​


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrads


----------



## GAGE (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice Buck...well done!


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice buck!

ML


----------



## Mac (Oct 27, 2005)

nice deer and smart choice on stands  "ol man" in the truck.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2005)

congrats on a fine deer


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice buck!

Story?


----------



## Model70 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Look in the truck bed.....*

Are those rattlin' horns ?????


----------



## msdins (Oct 27, 2005)

good deer, congrats are def in order


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2005)

Outstanding buck brother, congrats


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 27, 2005)

*The Story*

It was a evening hunt on November 29 2002 It was cold and the wind was Howling.  I let six deer walk rite under my stand 2 spikes and 4 does.  I was hunting the big boy He was rubbing tree's the size of 3 inch pipe and had pawed spots everywere.  I was hunting a hardwood draw surrounded by thickets Dont want to give to many details on where Because Mcgraw Ford's not that big. It was the last 30 to 45 minutes before dark and I seen movement coming down the draw at first I thaught it was another doe . But when I saw the horns I Knew he was the one i was after. He came 15 yards from me just across the creek and stared rite at me I was already stood up and had my bow drawed back I put the pin rite between the horns between the shoulders when the arrow flew he drop dead in his tracks. I was shaking so bad I had to wait 30 minutes before I could climb down. Since then I have seen 2 other bucks in same area bigger than this one.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats a good buck!What did he score it should be almost a p&y.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 28, 2005)

I've hunted there, that's really something to be proud of!


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 29, 2005)

*Score*

Dont have any idea what he would score.  What do yall think.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice buck for sure!  I believe he might score in the 120's.  If he's not P&Y he's real close.

Congrats!


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 2, 2005)

*I really like McGraw Ford*

nice buck, biggest Ive seen was a basket six, NICE BUCK! Where's your stand?


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 2, 2005)

That there is a good un.


----------



## Scoutman (Nov 3, 2005)

Great Buck! Better trade your truck or disconnect lojak, because 633 more people will be looking for it. TMI for public ground, hope you have another place to hunt. Awesome buck, great shot, good story, but too many lazy people around, but when they legalize baiting they won't be there anyway.


----------



## Dub (Nov 3, 2005)

Outstanding buck!!!!!!


----------



## Possum (Nov 3, 2005)

nice buck woods masterbaiting should be illegal dont you think.
i havent seen a buck that big since i hunted fulton county a few years ago.
and what a detailed story


----------



## Woods Master (Nov 3, 2005)

I hunt public land and thats it if they legalize baiting you want hardly see any deer on management area's because they'll all be on peoples corn piles.  This baiting thing is a crock of $#!t.


----------



## CODY (Nov 5, 2005)

"NICE BUCK",YOU GETIN IT PUT ON THE WALL,HOPE YOU DO GOOD THIS SEASON   
CODY
_______________________________________________ 
DON'T JUST   SHOOT TO KILL


----------

